# Aion grafikfehler! Spiel dadurch fast unspielbar!!



## Demonblood (17. Februar 2012)

guten abend liebes forum,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Aion closed-beta key bekommen und wollte das spiel freudig austesten. Jedoch musste ich schnell feststellen, dass viele Grafikbugs bzw. Grafikfehler mir den Spaß verderben. Zum Beispiel flackern manchmal die schatten wild herum. Aber das größe problem ist, dass einmal ein weißer Nebel oder ähnliches in dem Anfangsdorf entsteht sonst nirgentswo und bei Wasser die Wassertextur bzw Das Wasser immer im Vordergrund steht! Das heißt, dass ein Wasserfall sehr komisch aussieht und sogar meine figur bedeckt. Ich schicke auch ein foto mit. BITTE BITTE BITTE HELFT MIR Die closed beta endet montag und ich hätte gerne noch etwas probiert!!. Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Snupe (17. Februar 2012)

Wie du es schon sagst es ist ein Beta  sowas kann passieren.

Was hast du für ne grafikkarte ?


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2012)

Snupe schrieb:


> Wie du es schon sagst es ist ein Beta  sowas kann passieren.
> 
> Was hast du für ne grafikkarte ?


 
Ja aber es ist die Beta für die Umstellung auf Free2play.


Sind Treiber auf dem neusten Stand? Direct X auch?


----------

